# Early Season Skiing/Riding?



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Mike Harvey said:


> I am sitting here debating whether to bust out the dusty skins and go poke around on Monarch Pass but I am in my early season lack of motivation for skiing mode. Eventhough it is windy and cold I feel like riding my bike...so what do you all think? Go skiing or wait for base...


Men if only I lived near snow.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

my vote... go boating in Ecuador for two weeks and come back when its full on.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

> Men if only I lived near snow.


If only I lived near blondes in bikinis.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

DanOrion said:


> > Men if only I lived near snow.
> 
> 
> If only I lived near blondes in bikinis.


Thats true, but still im sure there are hot babes up there to, Its just up to you to get them in bikinis :twisted: 

:lol:


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

this little debate is coming to a close as it appears to be puking up in the hills. I am approaching the tipping point very rapidly.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

20 inches does get ones attention. I am skiing. sj


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Are you serious? Even the gaper from florida knows the answer to this.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Ride the bike. My old buddy Keith was skiing early season in the backcountry many years ago. Just couln't wait for more snow to make it a bit safer. Anyway, he fell face first and his thigh landed hard on a rock that wasn't very far under the surface. Shattered his upper leg and just about died before Summit SAR got to the scene. The crew he was skiing with did everything right and saved his life. Took many hours before they got him out after dark. Had it not been for a patroller in the crew, he would have croaked for sure. 

Aw fook it... go skiing anyway but watch out for bad things under the surface.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Summit SAR showed up and he lived? Miracles do happen :wink:


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

It's over kids...6:30am start time tomorrow...going to tour into the Monarch ski area and ski where they have rolled it. Looks like we are up to about 18" new since Sunday. I guess I now know the answer to my dilemma...easy to blow off early season when the snow sucks.


----------



## addicted2coldsmoke (Nov 15, 2006)

I would get in your car, hopefully an gas-sipper, and head to Wolf Creek. It was good for early season. Stay off the new quad on the weekends. Unbelievable gaper session, although there are a few shot worth getting up there for.


----------



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

Head to Wolf Creek for sure!! Its almost all open and on Wed it was really, really good. Watch for some obstacles, and enjoy the 'most snow in CO'. If you hike to Step Bowl off the quad (10 mins) or out to Motezuma and Boundary Bowls or up near the Alberta Peak (5-15 mins) you will be skiing some sweet powder, so definetly hike as much as you can!


----------

